# Looking for Chefs in Auckland, New Zealand



## gul onion

Hey,... so if your living in Auckland and are a chef looking for work now or either in the future drop me a message. I'm Head Chef at a Mediterranean style restaurant in the CBD. I'm always looking for new talent.


----------



## Catalina

hey I saw your profile and I,ve seen you were working in Sweden ? 
is it possible that I can contact you ? 

i have a few questions about that, and also about a Job in Auckland.


----------



## gul onion

Hi, yes absolutely. I am happy to help you.


----------

